# Alternative Color Parking Lights



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can buy the replacement corner bulbs that are tinted different colors, as opposed to the stock white ones. I interested in blue ones for my blue 95 pickup.

Thanks


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

any pepboys, autozone, etc will have them in the "ricer isles". just dont get caught with em


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You want blue bulbs or blue light?

I have blue silverstars on my maxima, but they burn amber, just when they're off thay have this goldish blue tinge.

Seth


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Are blue parking lights legal becuase I always thought that blue lights minus headlights mimicked cops?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Most bumper height solid red or blue light will give you trouble from cops. It may or may not be in your city's ordinances, but that doesn't mean you won't get crap.

Seth


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Seth has a point, I use to have green corners and green head lights (they looked more yellow) and man it was a rough life, but now I'm running with some bright whites for the head lamps, and for the corners, the silverstars Seth has, and let me say they are the best, for two reasons, number one they look pretty nice just sitting there, kinda blue-ish amber-ish rainbow almost, and then when they are on its pretty sweet, second, when they blink, its a very intense amber, you really have to see them for yourselves!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Are blue parking lights legal becuase I always thought that blue lights minus headlights mimicked cops?



The cops in my area will usually let you get away w/ it this unless it's something other than white/orange, even blue. My friend's was a bit _too_ blue and they nabbed him pulling out of his neighborhood right after he installed them.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

amber is the only legal color for front parking lamps/blinkers. White is cool if it's a standard clear bulb (like GE), but if it has ANY blueish tint to it, it's gonna attract the ticketmasters.


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah, I was planning on installing blue ones, in place of the normally white corner lights, not the turn signals. That makes perfect sense about restrictions involving forward facing blue of red lighting. Around Cleveland where I live, I've seen a few honda accords and civics ( :thumbdwn: ) with red and blue corner lenses. That doesn't mean that haven't been harrased. A few years back, a friend of mine bought a Crown Vic, and wanted to install all light bar. I know with light bars, you are definately not allowed to have red or blue. Anyway, I'll have to ask the local "ticketmasters" what they'll let me get away with. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

I put some crazy blue blubs in my turn signal lamps last summer. Two things happened:

1. Everyone was impressed. "Wow! Look at that! That's awesome!"
2. Every time I drove past a cop going the opposite direction, they were staring RIGHTAT THOSE BLUE BULBS. I bet they were thinking, "Do I turn around and pull him over for that? Is it a good enough reason?"

Fortunately, they never thought it was, but I took them out after a month because it wasn't worth a $75 (or whatever) ticket to have blue blubs.

According to the lawmen in DuPage County where I live outside Chicago, you cannot have any light on the outside of the car that is not standard placement or color. That means no underbody, no snake eyes, no neon license plate holders (vomit), no strobes, no odd colors of any kind. Very strict.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats goes for pretty much all states.. unless the follow color regulations.. i know in PA you can only have amber upfront to red in the rear..blue bulbs in PA will count as an offense to impersentation an officer.. our fine is like 170 for the colored turn signals.. the hood likes are a 75 fine... underbodys are in the 100 range..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

FL can have washer LEDs (or similar ricer product) so long as it's not red or blue. Undercar neons are legal here on 2 conditions: not red/blue and tube cannot be visible. You need to have sideskirts or such to cover up the tube, but the only light that should be visible is the light reflected off the road.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> FL can have washer LEDs (or similar ricer product) so long as it's not red or blue. Undercar neons are legal here on 2 conditions: not red/blue and tube cannot be visible. You need to have sideskirts or such to cover up the tube, but the only light that should be visible is the light reflected off the road.



I'm moving to FL, here in PA they'd have you pulled over without hesitation for underglows.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

in oregon, any light other then white, yellow, or amber on your car besides red for your tail lights is illegal.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont care too much right now since my underbody side tubes are broke, but it sux, but i hate all the stupid laws..


----------

